# anyone there this afternoon??



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

im after a few odds and ends


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, were here till 5pm


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

excellent, see you at half 4 ish.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dont be late 

Doors closed at 5pm


----------

